# Who has X1950pro?



## L|NK|N (Nov 22, 2006)

Just curious if anyone out there has or have had the X1950pro and what kinda OC results youve had and maybe some benchies for comparison.  Thanx in advance.


----------



## Terenth (Nov 22, 2006)

WELL i just recieved my powercolor 1950 pro, 256mb, 256 bit, 12 PP, 600/1400. 

I must say it exceeded my expectations greatly, i had a x850 crossfire master with a x800gto slave and i achieved 9800 in 3dmark 05 at max stable overclock, i popped this 1!! card in left it stock and ran 3d mark and got  9008!!!!, also with those 2 cards i only scored abou 3300 on avrg in 3dmark06 , this 4600, sm3 really helps that out but still its only the 1 card.

I am however upset that it didnt come with the crossfire bridge as promised, quote "Due to a shortage of crossfire cable.." blah bla bla contact service with serial # to have one mailed.

I am planning on going crossfire, just trying to sell my x800gto, then i'll buy the same card and prolly have to have em mail me 2 crossfire bridges. 

As for ocing well ive yet to scratch the surface but i think the core is "capped" off some how, it seems to ubruptly stop at 628 b4 a vpu recover, i think i will try disabling vpu recover cuz i think it "THINKS" im going dangerous so it stops it, im right now looking at ATI TOOL and doing an artifact scan its been running for 28.15 mins and is at 62 degrees celcius, not too bad, but it has an AC cooler and i think it has heatpipes but arent visible mine is rather silent too.

edit: forgot to mention im oced 621/1500 while doing this stress test, now 37 mins into the test and still only 62 degrees C

I'll let u know what other kinda benchmarks i get after ocing or if i can manage to go higher than 630 core... 

heres the card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814131027


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 22, 2006)

have you tried rivatuner to raise the cards voltages???


----------



## Terenth (Nov 22, 2006)

oh... no i havent i didnt know riva tuner can raise Volts on these..


----------



## micron (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think they have voltage adjustments. That's why I didn't buy one.


----------



## micron (Nov 22, 2006)

@ Linkin, I'm in Oklahoma also, you should come to our lan party


----------



## Terenth (Nov 22, 2006)

how did u up ur voltage on that gt?


----------



## micron (Nov 22, 2006)

Terenth said:


> how did u up ur voltage on that gt?


With ATi Tray Tools or ATi Tool.


----------



## technicks (Nov 22, 2006)

Now i know for sure that i am going to cancel the order on my Asus X1950 pro. Been waiting three weeks now.
I really expected to see some higher 3dmark 05 scores.
My X1900Gt goes higher then that on stock cooler.


----------



## micron (Nov 22, 2006)

technicks said:


> Now i know for sure that i am going to cancel the order on my Asus X1950 pro. Been waiting three weeks now.
> I really expected to see some higher 3dmark 05 scores.
> My X1900Gt goes higher then that on stock cooler.


In every review I've read, the X1950Pro is 2-3 frames quicker than the X1900GT by default. The drawback is that they dont overclock well, and reviews will back me up on this.

Without voltage adjustments, the GT's don't overclock well either. I got less than 50Mhz out of the core on my card before I pushed the voltage forward.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 22, 2006)

@ Terenth:  I ordered the same card Monday and am awaiting it patiently.     Do you have any updates on your luck and benchies?
@ Micron:  Thats sweet!   Thanx for the invite!


----------



## Terenth (Nov 22, 2006)

F^&*%^&*(K me i cant raise my voltages... wonder if i can flash this baby... LOL


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2006)

This card is held back by the CPU IMO, stock I got 9350, upped my FSB to 225*11 and got 9999(I shit you not, 1 pt short of 10000). Never seen it top 66c either. Bleeding marvellous card for £130.


----------



## micron (Nov 23, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> This card is held back by the CPU IMO, stock I got 9350, upped my FSB to 225*11 and got 9999(I shit you not, 1 pt short of 10000). Never seen it top 66c either. Bleeding marvellous card for £130.


Post a link to your 3dmark05 score.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2006)

Dunno how to do that, does that work on the free version? I've no reason to lie, my real dick is much larger than my e one anyway.......


----------



## Terenth (Nov 23, 2006)

wow wat are the specs on that card??? i cant get any higher than 9000... maybe my ram and cpu??? i have a amd athlon x2 3800+ 2.0ghz, running @ 2.5ghz... wtf...


----------



## micron (Nov 23, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> Dunno how to do that, does that work on the free version?


Yes.


> I've no reason to lie, my real dick is much larger than my e one anyway.......


I wasn't insinuating that you were, I just wanted to compare my system against yours, and an ORB link will allow me to do that.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2006)

Terenth said:


> wow wat are the specs on that card??? i cant get any higher than 9000... maybe my ram and cpu??? i have a amd athlon x2 3800+ 2.0ghz, running @ 2.5ghz... wtf...



The memory might be the reason, I had a pair of 512 Crucial PC2700's when I first got the card and @stock got 8900 or so. Got some Crucial Ballistix PC3200 512's and the score went up to 9350 without altering anything else. Plus my CPU is a SanDiego with 1mb L2, maybe thats a factor too...

Its a Sapphire with 580/700 standard. When I got the 9999 it was at 621/760. Couldn't run SuperPi with my CPU at that speed though, failed on the third run.


----------



## Terenth (Nov 23, 2006)

ya kno you could be right... i only have a cpu score of 4533.... i coulda sworn it was higher b4 but i cannot find any of my previous posts... i think ive got a setting messed up somewhere. anyway when  my cpu score was about 4000, i scored 9000, i just got a score of 9313, with a cpu score of 4533, i messed with my ram a bit and superclocked my x2.. but its not prime 95 stable. anyway i gotta do some fine tweaking there is no reason why i should be scoring less than MICRON's cpu score other than i got shitty ram.

anyway all in all i think its the rest of my system holding my score back so OCING the card "which has proven itself almost usless to me" has show virtually NO effects on my 3d mark score


----------



## micron (Nov 23, 2006)

Terenth said:


> there is no reason why i should be scoring less than MICRON's cpu score other than i got shitty ram.


When I ran that 3dmark, I had my cpu @2.55Ghz.....I need to run it again with my cpu @2.67Ghz(where it's at now) but I'm too lazy. I just wanted to break 10K with a little 3000+ and I did.


----------



## micron (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, 2.67 didnt fly, so I stuck it at 2.65 and it was pretty smooth. I also broke the top 10 for X1900GT's on 3dmark05 which is cool(for me).

Now my cpu score is 6,055.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2348447


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2006)

I got like 7500 3dmarks 05.  Bottlenecks anyone?

Anyhow, I'll OC the hiney of my CPU next week and see how it does..


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

Terenth said:


> wow wat are the specs on that card??? i cant get any higher than 9000... maybe my ram and cpu??? i have a amd athlon x2 3800+ 2.0ghz, running @ 2.5ghz... wtf...




The fact that you have a single memory stick running in single channel may have something to do with your performance tho.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

Frick said:


> I got like 7500 3dmarks 05.  Bottlenecks anyone?
> 
> Anyhow, I'll OC the hiney of my CPU next week and see how it does..



To damn right on that CPU unless you have it hugely overclocked, do you have 2 sticks of memory running in dual channel as your specs are not clear?  with your CPU at stock you will probably only be utislising about 70% of the cards capabilities.

In the UK now I have seen 256MB 1900XT's for about £10 more than the 1950pro, wonder how the 2 compare, I have seen people in here with 256meg 1900XT's hitting 11000+ in 3D Mark 2005.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2006)

Just tried to repeat my 9999 score but for some reason couldn't get my rig stable @225, @220 I just got 9891. Trouble is, I don't know how to display thepage as this forum won't let me post a .jsp file. So you'll just have to take my word for it, unless someone wants to tell me how to do it!

Edit: Just sussed how to do it!! 

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=6952591


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> To damn right on that CPU unless you have it hugely overclocked, do you have 2 sticks of memory running in dual channel as your specs are not clear?  with your CPU at stock you will probably only be utislising about 70% of the cards capabilities.



I have 2*256MB and a 512MB-stick, so it's not dual-channel.. But then, the performance gain when I bought the 512-stick was HUGE. 
My system was VERY balanced when I had the x800gt. But as said, next week I'll see what I can do about it.  Not that I think I notice anything in games and such.. THe most complex game I'm playing now is NFS: Most Wanted.


----------



## Terenth (Nov 23, 2006)

yea i know my ram is a problem... ddr333 ram running in single channel BLOWS... hopefully if i sell my x800gto for about $150 or so i'll buy some ram... but i really wanted to get another one of these grfx cards b4 they become hard to find... as at one point newegg was sold out  omg i hope i dont have to go through wat i did to find a x850 crossfire mastercard.... 

OH and btw im running my cpu at 2.5, i ran a test at a UNprime95 stable 2.6 and got my highest so ima guess that my ram is holding me back.


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2006)

IMO, RAM isn't that important unless you're about to do some serious OC.. I'd rather have 1GB of some crappy DDR400 memory than 512MB supah-gigah-0wnz0r DDRwhatever memory. EVERYTHING runs smoother.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2006)

changing from 1gb PC2700 to 1gb PC3200 was worth 450 pts in 3d05 for me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

Frick said:


> IMO, RAM isn't that important unless you're about to do some serious OC.. I'd rather have 1GB of some crappy DDR400 memory than 512MB supah-gigah-0wnz0r DDRwhatever memory. EVERYTHING runs smoother.




Your quite right but 1GB of ram in single channel is urmmmm.....about half as good as 1Gig in dual, you are making comparisions between 512MB dual and 1024 single which dont really count.  In a system benchmark test such as Sciencemark 2 the difference would be HUGE.  In a game, the game will be more grateful for the step up in RAM quantity from 512 > 1024 but you will note the same kind of difference/load times going from 1024 single to double.

To put it bluntly, no point in having a good fast CPU and crap single channel ram because the memory is going to bottleneck the CPU.


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Your quite right but 1GB of ram in single channel is urmmmm.....about half as good as 1Gig in dual, you are making comparisions between 512MB dual and 1024 single which dont really count.  In a system benchmark test such as Sciencemark 2 the difference would be HUGE.  In a game, the game will be more grateful for the step up in RAM quantity from 512 > 1024 but you will note the same kind of difference/load times going from 1024 single to double.
> 
> To put it bluntly, no point in having a good fast CPU and crap single channel ram because the memory is going to bottleneck the CPU.



Well, I don't know.. But I'm used to dual channel it was for Socket A i.e not that more effective.


----------



## micron (Nov 23, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> To damn right on that CPU unless you have it hugely overclocked


He has the same cpu as I do and my 05 scores are alright.
*edit*
He also has the same motherboard. Frick, you need to push you're HTT forward on that motherboard. If it doesnt go very far, go to www.ocworkbench.com and download one of their custom bios's that will allow you to increase voltages, etc.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

micron said:


> He has the same cpu as I do and my 05 scores are alright.
> *edit*
> He also has the same motherboard. Frick, you need to push you're HTT forward on that motherboard. If it doesnt go very far, go to www.ocworkbench.com and download one of their custom bios's that will allow you to increase voltages, etc.




Not sure of your point there, you have different graphics cards and memory, so what are you saying? your 1900GT is much better than the 1950Pro?  I too had the Asrock and thought it was an excellent value for money board, I still have it in fact with the voltmod and I had a Venice 3200 in her running at 2.7Gig, that gave me 7300 3D mark 2005 points on a HIS 850XT and 10400 points on a 7900Gt.

The point I was trying to make is that if you take my system for example, my card stops bottlenecking at about 3Gig, at that point if i overclock further, only my CPU score increases in 2005 so if I was running a Venice at say 2.65Gig I would only be getting around 75% of the cards potential so the same applies to you in so much as yes, thats a nice score but if you had a faster CPU it would be better.  In theory if you are only using a 75% of the cards potential then go out and by a lower range graphic card that at full tilt gives 75% of a 1950Pro's potential and you :
a.  get the same or similar performance
b.  save yourself some money towards your next upgrade

Ok I appreciate its a principle that few of us do or would follow but if you really think about it...it makes much more economical sense, why pay for something you are not getting?


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thing is, at the price the X1950Pro has been released at (£130 in UK), there isn't many cheaper cards that are worth running out there! On my old agp rig I had a X1600Pro which was only 50 quid cheaper and I never got more than 4300 out of it.

So does this mean that I wouldn't get much improvement going crossfire with my current CPU?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> Thing is, at the price the X1950Pro has been released at (£130 in UK), there isn't many cheaper cards that are worth running out there! On my old agp rig I had a X1600Pro which was only 50 quid cheaper and I never got more than 4300 out of it.
> 
> So does this mean that I wouldn't get much improvement going crossfire with my current CPU?



Good point, but thats why origionally i advised the 1650Pro which roughly equates to 70-75% performance of the 1950pro....there was actually some theory behind the madness!  Anyways your CPU will do at least 2.8Gig if you wanted it to so you could yes get some decent improvement but little at your current speeds with crossfire, your CPU is just going to bottleneck.  Not enough speed increase at least to warrant the extra cost IMO.


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2006)

As said, next week I'll see how it overclocks. @ stock vcore I once reached 2700Mhz (though HIGHLY unstable ), but now I've done the vcore mod, so I assume I can reach similiar clocks.. The odd thing, IMO, is that now I can OC my memory to like 215Mhz (3 sticks), while I couldn't go up to even 205 when I only had 2*256.. -_- Ah, we'll see.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

Frick said:


> As said, next week I'll see how it overclocks. @ stock vcore I once reached 2700Mhz (though HIGHLY unstable ), but now I've done the vcore mod, so I assume I can reach similiar clocks.. The odd thing, IMO, is that now I can OC my memory to like 215Mhz (3 sticks), while I couldn't go up to even 205 when I only had 2*256.. -_- Ah, we'll see.



Sometimes it can be more tempremental in dual channel mode but it really is worth it performance wise.  Good luck with the overclock, I needed all the 1.55V of the voltmod to get me to 2.7Gig, so just watch the heat as voltage = high temps.


----------



## Terenth (Nov 23, 2006)

ok u guys are not understanding  the circumstances of benchmarking... OK see i think my ram and cpu are bottlenecking me in 3dmark05, BUT WITH OUT A DOUBT my 1 1950 pro is bottlenecking me in 3dmark06, you have to go by the graphics intensity of the games YOU WANT TO PLAY, i myself play Counterstrike Source and saw really no improvement in fps, even with HDR on i was getting the same fps as i did with my crossfire x850/x800, BUT i also play graphics intensive TE IV Oblivion and i noticed a HUGE improvement in performance at the settings i had while in crossfire with the X850/x800, and i can run it with HDR on and anistropic filtering, AND adaptive antialiasing on with maxed out ingame settings at somewhat playable framerates, BUT during battle it bogs down a bit, now if i got ANOTHER 1 of these cards and crossfired em i would experience super smooth gameplay at maxed... although it might be a little jittery cuz of my ram but i'll upgrade that first.

Point im making, UPGRADE TO YOUR NEEDS! i dont necessarily need to run CS : SOURCE at 120 fps!, 40 constant fps is as low as i'll go, which this card will handle JUST FINE, BUT i also would like to play Oblivion at no less than 40 fps so this means that even though buying another one of these cards yeilds NO improvment in CS: source it WILL in oblivion,

As for ram, i ran mine at 130mhz single channel, got about 8800, ran it 170 mhz and achieved 9300 in 3dmark05, ram is a serious bottleneck in this comp. i have a dual core cpu and a kickass grfx card... and only after bringing my ram up some did i notice much improvement, cpu is bottlenecking, but NOT bottlenecking in OBLIVION.


----------



## Terenth (Nov 23, 2006)

OH btw i almost to forgot... when i had my ram severly underclocked my cpu score was JUST over 4000, check it out now after upping my ram! ram is a major bottleneck


----------



## Terenth (Nov 23, 2006)

And this is my 06 score


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2006)

Not misunderstanding your point at all, Some games are much more CPU dependant than others so of course in a less CPU dependant game you will see a marked improvement with a higher end graphics card, my point was that unless everyone just plays Oblivion and a couple of others then what i said applies, fear for example is VERY cpu dependant so relies on some CPU ooomph.
 So how do the prices compare between the 1950pro and the 1900GT as the scores I am seeing here would suggest the GT is faster? which i find pretty strange TBH, it would be interesting to see how the Pro compared to the 1800XT 256MB also, might google some.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 24, 2006)

If I'm correct the X1900GT was more expensive than the X1950PRO at release, its built on a different core and is only (in the sapphires case) clocked at 580/700. Isn't the 1900gt clocked higher than that? I could well be wrong though, I'm just happy as a sand boy after building my first rig from scratch (had a Packard Bell P.O.S before)!!


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 24, 2006)

I am still patiently awaiting for Monday to get mine finally.


----------



## micron (Nov 24, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> If I'm correct the X1900GT was more expensive than the X1950PRO at release, its built on a different core and is only (in the sapphires case) clocked at 580/700. Isn't the 1900gt clocked higher than that? I could well be wrong though, I'm just happy as a sand boy after building my first rig from scratch (had a Packard Bell P.O.S before)!!


There are 2 different GT's, the clocks you listed are for the newer revision 2 GT that has no voltage adjustments. The revision 1 GT which I have, has voltage like the X1800XT, X1900XT/XTX. The voltage adjustments make the card, and that is why the original X1900GT is scoring higher in benchmarks than the X1950Pro and the revision 2 GT.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 24, 2006)

I've just re-read my post and it wasn't clear, its the X1950Pro that has the 580/700. I still think its a cracking card, even if it doesn't win in the benchmark stakes. It only costs £130 at release, and beats the equivilant Nvidia....(thats bound to atart an arguement, LOL).


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> I've just re-read my post and it wasn't clear, its the X1950Pro that has the 580/700. I still think its a cracking card, even if it doesn't win in the benchmark stakes. It only costs £130 at release, and beats the equivilant Nvidia....(thats bound to atart an arguement, LOL).



No argument....I own both!.....just let me know what the equivilent Nvidia is and I'll let you know if I agree, as I said in an earlier post I got 10400 outta my old 7900GT on a Venice 3200 @ 2.7Gig.

Edit:  And 10385 out of my 1800XT....so where does the 1950pro sit?


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 24, 2006)

Gawd blimey, you starting a collection?? LOL I reckon its a difficult card to place. Pricewise it isn't far from a 7600GT at launch, and I'm confident it would wipe the floor with one of those. When I had my CPU @ 2.45 I saw 9999 (really), but I'm an ameteur at overclocking and haven't been able to repeat this for evidence. But @2.4 I got 9861, with every 5 mhz on the HTT I've had a 120 or so increase in 3d05, so at 2.7 I think it would beat your 7900GT as well.

P.S.

I can piss over a five bar gate with ease, BTW


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> Gawd blimey, you starting a collection?? LOL I reckon its a difficult card to place. Pricewise it isn't far from a 7600GT at launch, and I'm confident it would wipe the floor with one of those. When I had my CPU @ 2.45 I saw 9999 (really), but I'm an ameteur at overclocking and haven't been able to repeat this for evidence. But @2.4 I got 9861, with every 5 mhz on the HTT I've had a 120 or so increase in 3d05, so at 2.7 I think it would beat your 7900GT as well.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I can piss over a five bar gate with ease, BTW



Wanna buy an 1800XT?.....lol!  fair points but TBH in the NVidia range currently the 7600 is more or less low range now you have the 7900GS > 7900GT > 7950GT > 7900GTO > 7900GTX > GX2 etc etc so you cannot really compare as the only real NVidia card below the 7600Gt is the 7300.  Nvidia's mid range now I spose is the 7900GS and GT but the 1950Pro was hailed as upper mid and TBH it fulfills all that promise because I agree it probably is a match for the 7900GT and it is cheaper so IMO a worthy card!  My only gripe really is the fact that ATi have showered the mid range with all kinds of offerings in the past few months and TBH they are not doing their customers any favours, when you look at the 1800GTO, 1800GTO2, 1900GT and now cheaper 1800XT's 256MB and 1900XT's at 256MB where do you go?  If I had bought a 1800GTO or GTO2 a couple of months ago and saw the 1950Pro out now for what I paid I would not be overly happy!


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 24, 2006)

The mid-range is the real world battleground, there aren't that many people willing to shell out £300+ for the latest/greatest, only to have it relegated to the also rans a couple of months(if that) later. Can't really blame AMD/ATI for swamping this sector. Plus, with Vista just round the corner they've got shedloads of R5XX cores to get rid of, but people aren't going to shell out top dollar when DX10 is on the horizon. Personally, I'm going to get another 1950 (when I can afford it!) and go crossfire. Even without SM 4.0 they're still going to piss over DX9.0L for a while to come. Its a weird limbo time at the mo....


----------



## Terenth (Nov 25, 2006)

yea well imagine how i feel, a couple months ago when i bought an HIS x800gto turbo/vivo edition for 150-180 to have it shipped to my doorstep and same for a x850 crossfire master... 360 FUCKING DOLLARS and all i needed was about 450 to have 2 1950 pros shipped to me a week ago!!! FUCK ME!! FUCKKKKK MEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 25, 2006)

HehhEh, thats what Ebay's for! Wait till you see how low prices go when Vista finally gets here!
Not that I'm bothered about that buggy piece of shit, not jumping that particular bandwagon til at least SP1.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 27, 2006)

Well my 1950pro should be at my house anytime now, so on my lunch break I can check it out.  Anyone break 10k on 3dmark05 btw?


----------



## micron (Nov 28, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Anyone break 10k on 3dmark05 btw?


I'm sure it's happened a bunch. A Conroe cpu mated with an X1950Pro will get 10K easilly.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I'm gutted. Just relaxed my memory timings to get my FSB to 230 for 2.53ghz, ran 3d05 and FINALLY broke 10K (10007 to be precise). Went to post the result with ORB, wouldn't work because there is a new build of 3d05 (1.30)!!!

Will try again when it finally downloads!!! Gutted !!!!!


----------



## bobyjo (Nov 29, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Just curious if anyone out there has or have had the X1950pro and what kinda OC results youve had and maybe some benchies for comparison.  Thanx in advance.



I have the Sapphire X1950 Pro running the XGWildCat 6.11's. 
I ran 3DMark03 and scored 15,xxx.
I ran 3DMard05 and scored 13,xxx. 

I ran these at default settings everywhere. 
NO OC'ng anywhere.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 29, 2006)

Those scores are so far above what anybody else has posted that you really should post some evidence. I can't believe tweaked drivers are responsible for 3000 marks. 

I've had 149xx in 3d03, there should be a much bigger differential between the two.


----------



## Spacehead (Nov 29, 2006)

here are my results in a single folder: 

http://spacehead.foppa.fi/X1950PRO/

~4600 06
~10200 05
~16600 03


It seems that this X1950 Pro is wiping the ass off X1900GTs even on stock cooling and with 1.2V vgpu.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 29, 2006)

nice..


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2006)

bobyjo said:


> I have the Sapphire X1950 Pro running the XGWildCat 6.11's.
> I ran 3DMark03 and scored 15,xxx.
> I ran 3DMard05 and scored 13,xxx.
> 
> ...



That makes your 1950Pro faster than a 1900XTX if your running everything at stock, now that could mean you have hit a real bargain and Sapphire have accidentially put a 1950XT with DDR4 memory in the wrong box or your 3D Mark 2005 default settings are at 640 x 480!  Please provide a Futuremark link or screenshot so we can see if you are just about the luckiest geezer alive!


----------



## bobyjo (Nov 29, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> Those scores are so far above what anybody else has posted that you really should post some evidence. I can't believe tweaked drivers are responsible for 3000 marks.
> 
> I've had 149xx in 3d03, there should be a much bigger differential between the two.



If thier program would recognize the X1950 cards. 
I would gladly post the links to the scores. 
Since they have not made any upgrades to fix this problem. 
I don't know exactly how to show you.  
I can place a screen on the notpad, but I do not know how to send a post with the screen attached. 
If you could help with this, I would gladly do it.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have the same card as you and I have run 3d05 today without problems. Yes, it doesn't say the card is a X1950Pro (it is described as generic vga) but you can still post results. You will need to download build 1.30 as the previous build will not allow you to post results online.


----------



## ryboto (Nov 29, 2006)

With my opteron 170 @ 2.8, and the x1950 at stock I got just over 5000 in 3d06, I'll post a screen when I get home, and maybe run the benchmark again.  I'll do it with overclocked ram also.  In 3d05 the same system scored just over 10,000, if i remember correctly.  I'll post back after I do some testing at home.


----------



## ryboto (Nov 29, 2006)

here are the benchmarks.  I set the gpu core/mem to 600/780 for each.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2006)

ryboto said:


> here are the benchmarks.  I set the gpu core/mem to 600/780 for each.



Thats 10,377 in 2005 and not the 13000+ you quoted earlier.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 29, 2006)

Er, Tatty, I think you're confusing Bobyjo with ryboto......


----------



## ryboto (Nov 29, 2006)

yea, he is confusing us...i was just posting my benchmarks as another reference.


----------



## micron (Nov 29, 2006)

Spacehead said:


> It seems that this X1950 Pro is wiping the ass off X1900GTs even on stock cooling and with 1.2V vgpu.


You've got a better cpu than mine _plus_ an X1950Pro.....and you arent wiping the ass off of anything 

You can post as many pictures of your 3dmark scores as you'd like...they dont mean anything. There is _no_ reason not to post an actual link to your genuine score, it doesnt cost anything, and it will prove there arent any shenanigans going on.

There's also a guy on these boards scoring in the high 13K's with an X1900GT....and I've yet to see _any_ X1950Pro score even close to that high.


----------



## bobyjo (Nov 29, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> I have the same card as you and I have run 3d05 today without problems. Yes, it doesn't say the card is a X1950Pro (it is described as generic vga) but you can still post results. You will need to download build 1.30 as the previous build will not allow you to post results online.



I have the same version as you. 
Mine will not allow me to publish the results. 
I get the notice that the drivers are not of the approved version. 
I am not gonna remove these drivers just to be able to publish these scrores. 
If I remove the drivers I will be back at the same ole same ole as before.


----------



## Spacehead (Nov 30, 2006)

micron said:


> You've got a better cpu than mine _plus_ an X1950Pro.....and you arent wiping the ass off of anything
> 
> You can post as many pictures of your 3dmark scores as you'd like...they dont mean anything. There is _no_ reason not to post an actual link to your genuine score, it doesnt cost anything, and it will prove there arent any shenanigans going on.
> 
> There's also a guy on these boards scoring in the high 13K's with an X1900GT....and I've yet to see _any_ X1950Pro score even close to that high.



yup, sorry my harsh language 

You are right, but I am waiting that somebody voltmods X1950Pro. I tried it myself (with HB pencil) but yet no luck (no POST). The PCB seems similar to that in some X19xx cards that can be software vmodded ? ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2006)

ryboto said:


> yea, he is confusing us...i was just posting my benchmarks as another reference.



Apologies...I blame the beer!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2006)

bobyjo said:


> I have the same version as you.
> Mine will not allow me to publish the results.
> I get the notice that the drivers are not of the approved version.
> I am not gonna remove these drivers just to be able to publish these scrores.
> If I remove the drivers I will be back at the same ole same ole as before.



OK dont publish, just take a screenshot, save as a JPEG file and post it, you will see the "manage attachments" screen when you post.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2006)

bobyjo said:


> Well here goes.



Lol, nothing, get the results up on your desktop, have CPU-Z or the like to show it's your system specs for identification, take the screenshot (I think Ctrl-F7?, can vary), paste screeny into paint, save as BMP or JPEG file, post in the forum, manage attachments and upload from your PC.

Give that a try.


----------



## bobyjo (Nov 30, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, nothing, get the results up on your desktop, have CPU-Z or the like to show it's your system specs for identification, take the screenshot (I think Ctrl-F7?, can vary), paste screeny into paint, save as BMP or JPEG file, post in the forum, manage attachments and upload from your PC.
> 
> Give that a try.



I'll try again. This will work now.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 30, 2006)

OK, that looks about right for 3dmark03, now lets see the screenshot for 3dmark05. Oh yeah, and the system you are showing under your post is misleading, since the screenshot shows you are using a X2 4800 as shown in your system specs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2006)

I actually better that 2003 score by a considerable margin but cannot get anywhere near that 2005 score which is why I asked for 2005, a 1950pro will not match a 7900GTO on 2005 especially if its at stock and dual core dont make any difference in 2005 and to get 11,818 I was running at 3.2Gig.


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 5, 2006)

hello Tatty, I have juist joined because I have been reading this looking to  upgrade but wasnt sure if its worth it on my current system. 
I have a NF3 lanparty UT250 and in it i have 2 512mb sticks of geil value ddr 400 ram, an A64 3000 and a Geforce 6800Gt. I wanted to upgrade my system but only so that I could wait until vista is out, DX10 is well down the line, and supported well by both red and green camps.

I've just got a nice new monitor but its native res 1680x1050 is a struggle in some games. I'm fed up of loosing half-seconds or more worth of frames in the middle of firefights and just after loading, when the system is pushed, when the rest of the time the FPS is acceptable.

I was going to add 1 gig of ram, but I have only the one free ram slot-

~~~could you let me know if I could just whack a 1gig ddr 400 module in there (say, Crucial 1GB DDR PC3200 CAS3) and then my system would be fine and register 2 gigs?

I was told
'You can just stick a 1 gig stick in there and it should be fine. The cpu might not let you run at 1t timings though and you'll see a decrease from that, but the gains you get from more ram will easily surpass and decrease from the 2t timing issue.'

what I'd really like to know is- what is this timing issue? would this be worth doing and is it really going to give a good result?

Lastly, how much improvement would i get from putting a 7800gs/1950pro in there?  Having read your postings I'm thinking you're going to cite the cpu bottleneck- my aim is to get playable framerates and a bit more eye candy in oblivion, hoping that Dark Messiah and other games will be smooth as silk.  I'd be very grateful for any advice or sensible answers


----------



## OpTicaL (Dec 5, 2006)

Which card is more powerful? Looking at the ATI comparision chart, is the X1950pro AGP better or the X850XT PE? It seems the 850 has a higher Pixel Fillrate than the 1950. All the other specs seem to be the same.


----------



## Spacehead (Dec 5, 2006)

OpTicaL said:


> Which card is more powerful? Looking at the ATI comparision chart, is the X1950pro AGP better or the X850XT PE? It seems the 850 has a higher Pixel Fillrate than the 1950. All the other specs seem to be the same.



36 Pixel Shaders provide much more power for heavily shader utilizing new games.


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2006)

OpTicaL said:


> Which card is more powerful? Looking at the ATI comparision chart, is the X1950pro AGP better or the X850XT PE? It seems the 850 has a higher Pixel Fillrate than the 1950. All the other specs seem to be the same.



The x1950pro is WAY more powerful than the x850XTPE.. There's really no way you can put them head to head. The XTPE is almost weaker than the Geforce 7600GT. I don't know about the AGP version though, but I assume the performance is pretty much the same as on PCI-e.

@sym8olo: You can always do a cheapo upgrade and go for the x1950pro and a 3800+, or overclock your current CPU.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> hello Tatty, I have juist joined because I have been reading this looking to  upgrade but wasnt sure if its worth it on my current system.
> I have a NF3 lanparty UT250 and in it i have 2 512mb sticks of geil value ddr 400 ram, an A64 3000 and a Geforce 6800Gt. I wanted to upgrade my system but only so that I could wait until vista is out, DX10 is well down the line, and supported well by both red and green camps.
> 
> I've just got a nice new monitor but its native res 1680x1050 is a struggle in some games. I'm fed up of loosing half-seconds or more worth of frames in the middle of firefights and just after loading, when the system is pushed, when the rest of the time the FPS is acceptable.
> ...



Frick and Spacehead are right, the 1950Pro is much better.  Firstly to answer your memory question, yes you can put a 1GB stick in there, and it is quite likely that you may only be able to run the memory at 2T, the effect of 2T over 1T has caused some big debates in the past and does depend on what apps are being run, it can be as little as 2% and I think the average loss in games is around 5%, some arithmatic and processor number crunching apps can lose up to 20% I beleive but that is unlikely to effect most of us and you are right to beleive the positive benefits of the extra Gig would surpass that loss in any case.  More importantly however is the loss of "dual channel" to single channel functionality, with your 2 sticks of 512 you will probably be running your memory in dual channel mode which requires sticks of the same density (size), as soon as you put the 1GB stick in you lose that to single channel, that coupled with the 1T to 2T thing will cause you a loss that the extra Gig wont compensate for.  Therefore my advice would be to FleaBay the 2 512 sticks and buy yourself a matched 2 x 1Gig pair to run, that way you get dual channel and 1T......if you can afford it of course but it shouldnt really cost much more if you get a reasonable price for the 512 sticks.

As to the Graphics card, do you overclock your processor? If you DO NOT, then IMO whilst the 1950Pro will give you nice improvements there will be a CPU  bottleneck and you will only appreciate around 75% of its capability, so.....again only IMO, why not spend just 75% of the price and buy a card that will give you 100% of its capability, especially if it is only and interim measure for a few months so perhaps the 1650Pro?  However the 7600GT is as competitively priced, is faster than the 1650Pro, overclocks like mad is similar in raw performance to the 850XT (some benches it wins a couple it loses) but has the SM3 that the 850XT does not have.  really the choice is yours, if you can afford the memory upgrade and a 1950pro then fine, if not my advice would be to take the memory option and go for a slightly lesser card, if you can find a 7900GS cheaper than the cheapest 1950pro then that may be an option as it is not too far short on performance.

If you are overclocking your CPU then to get the most out of it I would push for the 1950Pro personallly for definate or as I said, possibly the 7900GS if you can get it a fair bit cheaper.  Games such as Oblivion, Battlefield etc really do benefit from 2GB Ram but still the most important single issue to run them at decent resolutions with decent detail is a good quality graphics card.


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 6, 2006)

To Frick I must say unfortunately I have a s745 mobo, so its hard to find replacement chips and uneconomical when you do- the best is a dodgy e-bay  3400 I believe, for 70 odd pounds. thanks tho.
Tatty, thank you very much for taking the time to post such a lengthy response, unfortunately the whole dual channel argument is out the window anyway due to the mobo being a s754, (no dual channel support on this model).
I dont think I'd think about overclocking, its risky, and too much time spent for too little gain.  Given this, is it really likely to be much of an improvement to add a 1650Pro? for £100 its a nice price, but is it going to get me 
"playable framerates and a bit more eye candy in oblivion, hoping that Dark Messiah and other games will be smooth as silk." 
Would the 7600gt be better (£141)? - Actually a quick check puts the BFG GeForce 7800 GS OC 256MB at £164
P.S. Does the 1650pro do HDR and AA#?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> To Frick I must say unfortunately I have a s745 mobo, so its hard to find replacement chips and uneconomical when you do- the best is a dodgy e-bay  3400 I believe, for 70 odd pounds. thanks tho.
> Tatty, thank you very much for taking the time to post such a lengthy response, unfortunately the whole dual channel argument is out the window anyway due to the mobo being a s754, (no dual channel support on this model).
> I dont think I'd think about overclocking, its risky, and too much time spent for too little gain.  Given this, is it really likely to be much of an improvement to add a 1650Pro? for £100 its a nice price, but is it going to get me
> "playable framerates and a bit more eye candy in oblivion, hoping that Dark Messiah and other games will be smooth as silk."
> ...



Firstly, dont know where you do your graphics card shopping but sack them now, you can get the 7600GT for £80 here:

http://www.techfever.co.uk/products.asp?partno=5860&gclid=CM3EztK__ogCFUIHQgod0WmUXw

So reading your post I would not got for the 1650Pro, guessing you are on a budget how about either the 1950pro and 512MB ram or the 7600GT with a Gig?  with your system and not overclocking, personally and again only my opinion, I would go for the 7600GT and the Gig of Ram, better graphics and more system memory.


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 6, 2006)

By the way that link is to a pci ex card, the agp versions are more expensive cus the graphics card corporations are bastards.


----------



## micron (Dec 7, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> By the way that link is to a pci ex card, the agp versions are more expensive cus the graphics card corporations are bastards.


+
AGP cards are mor expensive because they require a completely different PCB, and they also require an interconnect chip to translate PCIE language to AGP.


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 7, 2006)

Ah and its fair play I spose- supply and demand.  
Surprised u dont suggest the 7800gs tatty, its sort of half way.  All in with delivery and vat the 1950pro = 512mb (of geil value ram same timings) is £256.42
or I could get a BFG 7800gs oc with a gig of crucial cas 3 ram all in for £247.02
or 7900gs oc w/ 512mb geil , £215.30
 
(OCuk prices ) Any opinions regarding the effect of the timing or these options are more than welcome!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> Ah and its fair play I spose- supply and demand.
> Surprised u dont suggest the 7800gs tatty, its sort of half way.  All in with delivery and vat the 1950pro = 512mb (of geil value ram same timings) is £256.42
> or I could get a BFG 7800gs oc with a gig of crucial cas 3 ram all in for £247.02
> or 7900gs oc w/ 512mb geil , £215.30
> ...




Well the 7900GS is your best bet there as I said before, the 7800GS has been well surpassed now.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 7, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I actually better that 2003 score by a considerable margin but cannot get anywhere near that 2005 score which is why I asked for 2005, a 1950pro will not match a 7900GTO on 2005 especially if its at stock and dual core dont make any difference in 2005 and to get 11,818 I was running at 3.2Gig.




That is because 7900GTO Has a larger price tag.



sym8olo said:


> To Frick I must say unfortunately I have a s745 mobo, so its hard to find replacement chips and uneconomical when you do- the best is a dodgy e-bay  3400 I believe, for 70 odd pounds. thanks tho.
> Tatty, thank you very much for taking the time to post such a lengthy response, unfortunately the whole dual channel argument is out the window anyway due to the mobo being a s754, (no dual channel support on this model).
> I dont think I'd think about overclocking, its risky, and too much time spent for too little gain.  Given this, is it really likely to be much of an improvement to add a 1650Pro? for £100 its a nice price, but is it going to get me
> "playable framerates and a bit more eye candy in oblivion, hoping that Dark Messiah and other games will be smooth as silk."
> ...



Yes.
Im getting X1950 at around Christmas 

EDIT: Uh a little off topic aren't we?


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 7, 2006)

Tatty, thats a PCI ex card (7900).  Unless I'm mistaken you cant get a 7900gs on AGP. So what dost thou think about my options?  
I really do appreciate all the help and time you are taking to think about my situation, its always good to have more opinions!


----------



## Frick (Dec 7, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> Tatty, thats a PCI ex card (7900).  Unless I'm mistaken you cant get a 7900gs on AGP. So what dost thou think about my options?
> I really do appreciate all the help and time you are taking to think about my situation, its always good to have more opinions!



I'd say the 7600GT.
Link

And you can always add 1GB of memory.. Memory is NEVER bad.


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 7, 2006)

Now back to the 1950pro's.  Has anyone had any high overclocks yet on the x1950pro?


----------



## Frick (Dec 7, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Now back to the 1950pro's.  Has anyone had any high overclocks yet on the x1950pro?



Meeh, you're boring. 

But no. I don't think those exists.. It doesn't seem to be very good at that. The memory is pretty much maxed out, I think, at stock and the core I know nothing about.. Maybe there are some physical mods that can be done..


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> That is because 7900GTO Has a larger price tag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not if you choose like for like....the 7900GTO compared with the 512MB 1950pro are very similar priced so again, there is quite a price to performance difference, you cannot compare prices with the 256MB version, you only need to comapere the prices of the 1900XT and both memory sizes to see the difference in price.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> Tatty, thats a PCI ex card (7900).  Unless I'm mistaken you cant get a 7900gs on AGP. So what dost thou think about my options?
> I really do appreciate all the help and time you are taking to think about my situation, its always good to have more opinions!



yeah for your needs I think I would probably go for the 7600GT as its a bit faster than the 1650pro and add a gig of ram, that should see you alright for the interim.


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah bang on- i just found out about that! It looks perfect


----------



## rickw584 (Dec 11, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Now back to the 1950pro's.  Has anyone had any high overclocks yet on the x1950pro?



I've managed to get 688mhz on the core with AtiTools, it completely freezes up after that though, can't budge the Mem without crashing the system, think there might still be a problem with the software??


----------



## rickw584 (Dec 11, 2006)

rickw584 said:


> I've managed to get 688mhz on the core with AtiTools, it completely freezes up after that though, can't budge the Mem without crashing the system, think there might still be a problem with the software??



Scrap that, changed the overclocking method to driver and it's working, 850mhz on the mem 'seems' ok......


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow that card get friggin hot!!  You using stock cooling? Grats on your luck so far.  
P.S. You using CCC and overdrive as well?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 11, 2006)

well ive had my his x1950 pro now for a few days and ive got 650/1550  but ati tool freezes up and that  without voltmodding yet


----------



## rickw584 (Dec 11, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Wow that card get friggin hot!!  You using stock cooling? Grats on your luck so far.
> P.S. You using CCC and overdrive as well?



Cheers!  It's not stock cooling, I stuck my waterblock on it not long after getting it, the fan got annoying!!  
I can't get overdrive to work (or even appear!), have you got this option on your Cats?  I'm running the 6.12 betas at the mo. This is the agp version btw

Tried 3d05, and got 9.5k on a 2.4 A64, am gonna give 06 a whirl....

Mitsirfishi, have you tried Ati Tray Tool?  I had no luck at all with Ati Tool


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 14, 2006)

yer ive just tried that and now i got my cpu up to 3.8ghz i scored 16.6k in 03 getting 3dmark 05 n 06 now to have a go and see what i get








how come i dont get the voltage options  anyone no any other hard or softmods


----------



## rickw584 (Dec 14, 2006)

I've not tried 3dm03 on mine so don't know how it compares.
What Cpu score do you get on 05 @ 3.8?  I've yet to break 5000 (on 3200+ Newcastle 754) which I think is killing my overall score, best so far is ~9750 3dm05 and ~4650 3dm06

ps - I've not got any voltage options on mine either, I think I've heard that these use a different voltage regulation to previous boards so it's not possible at the moment......doh!


----------



## szymas (Dec 14, 2006)

*I have one..*

But I am having an issue with getting it running stock on my pc. look at the thread on the x1950 PRO submitted today..
thanks!


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 14, 2006)

Tatty_!  7600gt Leadtec and 1gig of corsair XMS cas2 and a xfi xtreme gamer just picked from scan, should arrive tomorrow, in the menetime I have OCd my a64 3000+ Newcastle to 2200Mhz! rock solid 11hrs of Prime 95 even with the geil value I have- hopefully the new ram is easily fast enough to maintain that!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 14, 2006)

i think most of the x1950 pro users here are pci-e ones  ive heard from another forum ive been posting on that the hard mod to the card is the same as the x1900gt revision 2 which is on vr zone anyone tried this out yet ?

http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4151





underperforming bad or what 

cpu and memory was being gay at 3.8 in 05


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 14, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> i think most of the x1950 pro users here are pci-e ones  ive heard from another forum ive been posting on that the hard mod to the card is the same as the x1900gt revision 2 which is on vr zone anyone tried this out yet ?
> 
> http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4151
> 
> ...



How do you change your multi, does your mobo allow for that? 

Ive been told intel does not allow for the multi to be changed on the D's 

p.s - Ive ordered X1950Pro, should hopefully get it on monday/tuesday!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 14, 2006)

no there is no way of unlocking pentium D's i know some core 2's you can what x1950 pro you got 
http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/grafikkarten/4704-how-ati-radeon-x1950-pro-voltmod.html also a link to x1950 vmod if any1 is going to mod there card


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> Tatty_!  7600gt Leadtec and 1gig of corsair XMS cas2 and a xfi xtreme gamer just picked from scan, should arrive tomorrow, in the menetime I have OCd my a64 3000+ Newcastle to 2200Mhz! rock solid 11hrs of Prime 95 even with the geil value I have- hopefully the new ram is easily fast enough to maintain that!



Nice! still more to go with that  CPU tho, let me know if you want some help.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 14, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> no there is no way of unlocking pentium D's i know some core 2's you can what x1950 pro you got
> http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/grafikkarten/4704-how-ati-radeon-x1950-pro-voltmod.html also a link to x1950 vmod if any1 is going to mod there card



Ive ordered sapphire X1950Pro, just the billy basic, not with zalman as I have H20 cooling, wonder if there is a sapphire blue pcb volt mod? Bit gutted I cant unlock my multi, cant get stable over 220FSB :shadedshu


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 15, 2006)

is it your ram  or you tryed doing the volt mod to the cpu ? or you just got a poor clocker ? i know 1 of my cores are weeker  and limits me to 4ghz but have to lower speeds for some benchmarks other games and that is fine


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> is it your ram  or you tryed doing the volt mod to the cpu ? or you just got a poor clocker ? i know 1 of my cores are weeker  and limits me to 4ghz but have to lower speeds for some benchmarks other games and that is fine



Im sure its my ram, I will get some new stuff next year and a better mobo!

I attempted vcore mod, but no joy!

Have you posted your sm2 score?


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 15, 2006)

Tatty, is there a way to ask you about this without sort of hijacking this thread? http://forums.techpowerup.com/images/smilies/ohwell.gif
 . I thought I'd just see how this new ram fares, before pushing my poor old pc harder also , noone ever really explained the 1T timings, is it that just as simple as making sure something like 'command per clock' is enabled in the Bios? and would having ram timings set differently be the prohibit 1T?  All I can really gather is 1T goood, 2T baaad.  I realised the Corsair memory would be good having seen some oCing results and i just discovered the rev.4 of this ram 'might' be samsung TCCD - which is nice. I might do better taking out the geil and pushing the system with just this 1 stick?  Also now I'm getting rid of my old geForce, is there a tool like ati too that tests the gpu's stable limits? (although i did once pop a 9700pro with ATI tool!)


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 15, 2006)

Tatty, is there a way to ask you about this without sort of hijacking this thread? Dont wanna be selfish!  . 
I thought I'd just see how this new ram fares, before pushing my poor old pc harder also , noone ever really explained the 1T timings, is it just as simple as making sure something like 'command per clock' is enabled in the Bios? and would having ram timings set differently be the prohibit 1T?  All I can really gather is 1T goood, 2T baaad.  I realised the Corsair memory would be good having seen some oCing results and i just discovered the rev.4.2 of this ram 'might' be samsung TCCD - which is nice. I might do better taking out the geil and pushing the system with just this 1 stick?  Also now I'm getting rid of my old geForce, is there a tool like Ati Tool for Nvidia gpus that tests the gpu's stable limits? (although i did once pop a 9700pro with ATI tool!)


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> Tatty, is there a way to ask you about this without sort of hijacking this thread?  .
> I thought I'd just see how this new ram fares, before pushing my poor old pc harder also , noone ever really explained the 1T timings, is it that just as simple as making sure something like 'command per clock' is enabled in the Bios? and would having ram timings set differently be the prohibit 1T?  All I can really gather is 1T goood, 2T baaad.  I realised the Corsair memory would be good having seen some oCing results and i just discovered the rev.4 of this ram 'might' be samsung TCCD - which is nice. I might do better taking out the geil and pushing the system with just this 1 stick?  Also now I'm getting rid of my old geForce, is there a tool like ati too that tests the gpu's stable limits? (although i did once pop a 9700pro with ATI tool!)



ATI Tray Tools is what I use, it works a treat!

Not sure about 1t - 2t

I just have mine @ auto


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Al, but i edited above to mention that I have an Nvidia 6800gt (galaxy iceberg @ 370/1000) at the moment, and I'm waiting for a delivery of a Leadtek 7600gt (which I read is an overclocking monster and starts at 560/1400 as standard!! )
I read the xms ram i have coming, (if its samsung TCCD) can reach up to 300+mhz albeit with very relaxed timings. heh, i started off saying that OCing is too much effort for too little gain , but i think i was missing the point - its fun innit?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> Thanks Al, but i edited above to mention that I have an Nvidia 6800gt (galaxy iceberg @ 370/1000) at the moment, and I'm waiting for a delivery of a Leadtek 7600gt (which I read is an overclocking monster and starts at 560/1400 as standard!! )



Ive heard about rivatuner a few times for nvidia cards, you could give that a whirl!

Im in the same boat as you, im waiting on my X1950Pro arriving   it better come before santa does!


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 15, 2006)

Kick ass! I bet that will be good!  
- I remember I had a Riva TNT 64 years ago which I was well proud of! (everyone else was getting voodoo 2s! I used riva tuner then,  I think it was just a couple of sliders then- I havent seen it since- heh, I'll check it out!
btw how do you quote me in that nice little box?
 i've always just cut n pasted.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> Kick ass! I bet that will be good!
> - I remember I had a Riva TNT 64 years ago which I was well proud of! (everyone else was getting voodoo 2s! I used riva tuner then,  I think it was just a couple of sliders then- I havent seen it since- heh, I'll check it out!
> btw how do you quote me in that nice little box?
> i've always just cut n pasted.



64 yrs ago  

On this post there is a quote linky >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Click that if you want to quote someone's post


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> 64 yrs ago



Heheheh! eh?! sonny! hand me my teeth would ya? 

Guess what!? my package literally just arrived! but b4 I play with that, dangit, I have to look up the best cheapest wireless internet provider for my gf.  
any suggestions (btw she has no phone line in her room yet, does that mean she will have to set up a base computer by the wireless hub (as I have seen in the past when i've seen wireless setups) or,  can you get a modem hub that connects to the phone line by the wall socket outside her room independantly of any computer, and she can use a receiver in her room on her laptop and thats it)( I now feel like  a hijacker but its a quick answer, help me out so i can get my bits installed sooner  )


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone have you tried running a lower ram divider which is lower that 1:1 to allow cpu to go further ?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> Heheheh! eh?! sonny! hand me my teeth would ya?
> 
> Guess what!? my package literally just arrived! but b4 I play with that, dangit, I have to look up the best cheapest wireless internet provider for my gf.
> any suggestions (btw she has no phone line in her room yet, does that mean she will have to set up a base computer by the wireless hub (as I have seen in the past when i've seen wireless setups) or,  can you get a modem hub that connects to the phone line by the wall socket outside her room independantly of any computer, and she can use a receiver in her room on her laptop and thats it)( I now feel like  a hijacker but its a quick answer, help me out so i can get my bits installed sooner  )



Wish mine had just arrived, but it aint  

She just needs a wireless router that has modem built in, be careful some come without modem! No need for a computer next to it, just needs to be configured from her laptop then connected to phone line! 

What country you in?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> Alcpone have you tried running a lower ram divider which is lower that 1:1 to allow cpu to go further ?



I dont think my mobo allows for me toi change the divider? I can run my ram slower though, would that allow for higher cpu speeds and fsb?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Sym, Just IM me if you need some help.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 15, 2006)

yes Alcpone it does because my friend has the same board  im sure its go in bios advance,chipset settings then it should be the dram frequency change it from ddr400 to 333 and then see if you can clock any further if not then the cpu is going to require a bump in voltage good luck Oc


----------



## sym8olo (Dec 15, 2006)

arr this is so annoying, now I can finally play with my new bits and my steam access isnt working so I cant do the episode 1 stress test or lost coast one even. so I cant do a before and after upgrade benchmark.

Tatty, cheers, I guess you mean the send a private message yeah?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

sym8olo said:


> arr this is so annoying, now I can finally play with my new bits and my steam access isnt working so I cant do the episode 1 stress test or lost coast one even. so I cant do a before and after upgrade benchmark.
> 
> Tatty, cheers, I guess you mean the send a private message yeah?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> yes Alcpone it does because my friend has the same board  im sure its go in bios advance,chipset settings then it should be the dram frequency change it from ddr400 to 333 and then see if you can clock any further if not then the cpu is going to require a bump in voltage good luck Oc



Knocked ram down to 166Mhz and went for 230 FSB, appeared like it would boot, but just after post it said a system32 file was missing, which it has done in the past when the bios had to be reset and I forgot to put 1st hdd drive to right 1 lol

So went back to check it aint changed itself and it hadnt, so went back to previous oc and worked straight away!

I will get a nice oc with DDR800 though shouldnt I? I know the board will only run it @ 667 @ stock but atleast there is room for oc'ing and when I get a new mobo that can support higher ram speeds I will have the stuff already, thats my theory anyway!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 15, 2006)

yer once you get some ddr2 memory you should be flying but the main reason why the board is a poor clocker is because it has a via chipset and the ram ratio's dont always work right yes but you can go from ddr667 and then clock up to whatever the ram does


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> yer once you get some ddr2 memory you should be flying but the main reason why the board is a poor clocker is because it has a via chipset and the ram ratio's dont always work right yes but you can go from ddr667 and then clock up to whatever the ram does



So there shouldnt be much of a issue if I put DDR800 in it? I dont want to buy it if the mobo aint gonna recognise it!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 15, 2006)

no what it will do is auto clock itself down to ddr667 and then you just manuelly increase it to ddr800 



cmon people i want to see some benchmarks n that


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> no what it will do is auto clock itself down to ddr667 and then you just manuelly increase it to ddr800
> 
> 
> 
> cmon people i want to see some benchmarks n that



Cheers for the advice!

Ive got my sm2 score in the top 77! Im 57 

p.s - haven't got my X1950pro yet, will post when I get it though!


----------



## mmx (Dec 15, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> no what it will do is auto clock itself down to ddr667 and then you just manuelly increase it to ddr800
> 
> 
> 
> cmon people i want to see some benchmarks n that



here u go...


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 15, 2006)

that your card at stock ?


----------



## mmx (Dec 15, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> that your card at stock ?


yes stock speeds 580/700


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 15, 2006)

Isn't that low for a x1950pro? I'd expect higher...what's the 06 score?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 15, 2006)

i scored stock with a 2.8 pentuim D at 635/1480 stock speeds 4.5k we should be scoring around 5k stock but as we dont all have core 2's e6600 and 2gb of corsair xms ram n  that that is why some of us are scoring lower


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 15, 2006)

you guys think that score is low..I have yet to break 9k on 05.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Really?, a 7900GS can hit 9000, something dont quite seem right there?


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 15, 2006)

My Proc????? maybe my PSU with only 18 amps on 12v rail.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> My Proc????? maybe my PSU with only 18 amps on 12v rail.




You overclocking your CPU?


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 15, 2006)

nope


----------



## Frick (Dec 15, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> My Proc????? maybe my PSU with only 18 amps on 12v rail.



Just try to OC the CPU some and see what happens..

I score like 7500 in 05 btw.   I haven't updated BIOS for awhile, so I'm still stuck with that stupid 274Mhz limit. And I know I can go much further, so it feels kinda lame to run the CPU @ only 2466 Mhz.. Also, then I must run the memory @ 174Mhz, and that feels really lame.


----------



## technicks (Dec 15, 2006)

That is not enough for your card.
30 amps on 12v rail is recommended. Make that 25 amps. They screw you for the other 5.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> nope



Prob not your PSU then just the fact that your CPU is running at stock, that in fact is good because at least you know that all is well, if you clocked your CPU by just say 200Mhz you would prob get 300-500 points increase.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

technicks said:


> That is not enough for your card.
> 30 amps on 12v rail is recommended. Make that 25 amps. They screw you for the other 5.



Really? shit didnt realise that, thats a lot, even the power hungry 1800XT didnt require that kinda zip.  thats probably his answer then!


----------



## technicks (Dec 15, 2006)

I searched at a lot of forums and many people are having problems with underpowered psu's and X1950's running to hot and/or crashing. Including me. So i went for the Hiper 580 W, 38 amps on 12v rail. No change 

But i will try one more thing before rma or selling. I have the Accelero X2 mounted. This cooler does not cool the back of the card so i am going to stick some ram sinks on them.

I hope this works. Or else it's bye bye Sapphire for now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

Frick said:


> Just try to OC the CPU some and see what happens..
> 
> I score like 7500 in 05 btw.   I haven't updated BIOS for awhile, so I'm still stuck with that stupid 274Mhz limit. And I know I can go much further, so it feels kinda lame to run the CPU @ only 2466 Mhz.. Also, then I must run the memory @ 174Mhz, and that feels really lame.



the 274 limit has been corrected about 6 BIOS releases ago!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2006)

technicks said:


> I searched at a lot of forums and many people are having problems with underpowered psu's and X1950's running to hot and/or crashing. Including me. So i went for the Hiper 580 W, 38 amps on 12v rail. No change
> 
> But i will try one more thing before rma or selling. I have the Accelero X2 mounted. This cooler does not cool the back of the card so i am going to stick some ram sinks on them.
> 
> I hope this works. Or else it's bye bye Sapphire for now.



I found with my 1800XT with overclocks that the back of my board was getting hot so I fixed a 80mm fan up behind it about 5 CM's away (actually had it fixed to my heatsink!) and it worked a treat.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

technicks said:


> I searched at a lot of forums and many people are having problems with underpowered psu's and X1950's running to hot and/or crashing. Including me. So i went for the Hiper 580 W, 38 amps on 12v rail. No change
> 
> But i will try one more thing before rma or selling. I have the Accelero X2 mounted. This cooler does not cool the back of the card so i am going to stick some ram sinks on them.
> 
> I hope this works. Or else it's bye bye Sapphire for now.



Is that the 512Mb version in the pic?

Ive got it order and its ment to be here next week, hopefully!

I dont know how that newer more powerful psu is giving you the same issues? 

I hope I dont get any issues!


----------



## technicks (Dec 15, 2006)

Good idea. Going to try that tomorrow.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I found with my 1800XT with overclocks that the back of my board was getting hot so I fixed a 80mm fan up behind it about 5 CM's away (actually had it fixed to my heatsink!) and it worked a treat.



That work for my hot little baby also.


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> the 274 limit has been corrected about 6 BIOS releases ago!



That's what I'm saying! I haven't updated in a while.. Now I have like 1.50 or so and that "issue" was corrected in .. 1.8, I think..


----------



## mmx (Dec 16, 2006)

Its only the 3dmark score it doesnt mean to mutch, it has only 12TMU so in old games/benches it will score low than 16ROP cards, but it has 36 Shader Procesor so in future games more shader intensive it will score better.


----------



## ryboto (Dec 16, 2006)

technicks said:


> That is not enough for your card.
> 30 amps on 12v rail is recommended. Make that 25 amps. They screw you for the other 5.



I can power my system with a 330W Seasonic S-12.  I've got 2 pci cards, x1950pro, opteron 170@ 2.8, 1.4v, 2 hard drives, 5 usb devices always plugged in.  I wish I had the money to buy my own, I only tested it on my system to make sure it was working properly, because our lab computer was having issues.  But, I'd be surprised if at full load my pc consumed any more than 190W.  The x950pro is a low power card, it was the reason I decided to get it over a gt or an xt.


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2006)

ryboto said:


> I can power my system with a 330W Seasonic S-12.  I've got 2 pci cards, x1950pro, opteron 170@ 2.8, 1.4v, 2 hard drives, 5 usb devices always plugged in.  I wish I had the money to buy my own, I only tested it on my system to make sure it was working properly, because our lab computer was having issues.  But, I'd be surprised if at full load my pc consumed any more than 190W.  The x950pro is a low power card, it was the reason I decided to get it over a gt or an xt.



I never knew that. Really sweet. 

But the Seasonic S-12 is a really nice PSU. At first, when I got the x1950pro, I had this JNC (in the store it was labeled as NoName ) 350W which was like 4 years old, and I think I burned it out during that week.  It worked for basic gaming though, but it couldn't handle 3dMark. Also, it was this suspicious smell around the system..


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 16, 2006)

mmx said:


> Its only the 3dmark score it doesnt mean to mutch, it has only 12TMU so in old games/benches it will score low than 16ROP cards, but it has 36 Shader Procesor so in future games more shader intensive it will score better.



Thats is true but very much depends on the games architecture, if you take Oblivion for example, outdoors in the most demanding area's (grassland, forests etc) the shader power of ATi cards such as the 1900XT/XTX etc etc clearly dominate with their extra shaders and produce higher FPS at the highest detail than their NVidia rivals but indoors, at resolutions upyo 1680 x 1200 the 7900GTX and GX2 both provide higher frames at the same settings.

However, if you take Fear for example, it uses a different method of programming and has a different architecture therefore high end NVidia cards beat ATi cards in that game generally.

There are some slight descrepencies at either the highest or lowest detail in both games where one card may beat the other but as a rule of thumb, not all "newer" games will necessarily be more shader intensive and therefore not necessarily benefit ATi's approach, having said that I am not suggesting an ATi card would not still come out tops in some of the tests.

There are a number of recent ish games that definatly are more shader dependant as well as Oblivion but the same can be said for the opposite if you get my meaning, we live in a world now where Graphics card manufacturers "underwrite" game developers if they bias architecture towards their particular cards strengths so its a little unfair really.


----------

